# Youth Hunt Approaching Fast!



## RG the OG (Oct 31, 2016)

This will be my last yeah hunting the youth hunt and I just can't wait! Get some kids out in the marsh Sept. 23(In the north) and September 30 (in the south) or do both!! Anyone else excited to take out some youngsters?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Going out with my grandson. Last year was his first year to limit out ever on ducks and man you should have seen his face with that limit of ducks around his neck. It's my screen saver on my iPhone. My second most favorite duck hunt of all time. Nothing will ever top my favorite though.


----------



## RG the OG (Oct 31, 2016)

Well you can't leave me hanging like that what's your favorite!


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Today's weather really put me in the mood for some duck hunting !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm super pumped I will be taking my 12 year old daughter out again. Hopefully here am is a little better than last year. ?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

RG the OG said:


> Well you can't leave me hanging like that what's your favorite!


The last time I hunted with my dad. Unfortunately I did not have any clue it would be the last time we would ever hunt together again. All I remember is I killed 2 greenheads that day and I honestly don't know what else we killed. I remember the exact spot we hunted and how we laid out the decoys etc.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I cant wait. I went scouting yesterday for the hunt. seen plenty of geese and some good duck numbers. Last year we had 14 ducks dead by 10. Hopping they will be done sooner this year then last year. Cant wait I love this hunt.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Are there any decent numbers at FB this year? We always go to our "spot" there on youth day but weren't able to check it out this weekend ahead of time.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok-- generally speaking, how crowded are the WMAs around the GSL for the youth hunt? No boat. I have 2 kids who I'll probably take out. I'd like to hit a WMA, but the last times I went (15 years ago) they were so crowded it wasn't much fun at all. 

We will probably just go back to our spot where they can shoot a handful of birds, but not have to deal with other hunters......


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Are there any decent numbers at FB this year? We always go to our "spot" there on youth day but weren't able to check it out this weekend ahead of time.


fb has ton of birds there as long as people dont go run there boats Thursday and Friday.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> Ok-- generally speaking, how crowded are the WMAs around the GSL for the youth hunt? No boat. I have 2 kids who I'll probably take out. I'd like to hit a WMA, but the last times I went (15 years ago) they were so crowded it wasn't much fun at all.
> 
> We will probably just go back to our spot where they can shoot a handful of birds, but not have to deal with other hunters......


it not as bad as the opener. fb and ogden bay get hit hard and bear river.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Packout said:


> Ok-- generally speaking, how crowded are the WMAs around the GSL for the youth hunt? No boat. I have 2 kids who I'll probably take out. I'd like to hit a WMA, but the last times I went (15 years ago) they were so crowded it wasn't much fun at all.
> 
> We will probably just go back to our spot where they can shoot a handful of birds, but not have to deal with other hunters......


It depends on the WMA and how far you're willing to walk.

Last year my Dad and I scouted Harold Crane on the morning of the youth hunt. There were maybe 30 trucks in the parking lot. Not bad at all, for a WMA of that size.

We've done youth hunts at Public Shooting Grounds where there have only been a handful of boats on each of the major lakes and very few walk-in hunters. BRBR on Unit 3 was the same way one year.

Another year, we went to Salt Creek, and it was pretty busy. The center dike at FB on the evening hunt was also pretty busy.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Packout said:


> Ok-- generally speaking, how crowded are the WMAs around the GSL for the youth hunt? No boat. I have 2 kids who I'll probably take out. I'd like to hit a WMA, but the last times I went (15 years ago) they were so crowded it wasn't much fun at all.
> 
> We will probably just go back to our spot where they can shoot a handful of birds, but not have to deal with other hunters......


I'm not trying to scare you pack but Farmington is very crowded. Some of the dikes you're going to be within 30 yards of hunters on 3 sides of you. I have a spot that we go to and generally I can keep the other hunters out about 50-75 yards from me but that's about it. If you go walk back into the marsh it's a little less crowded


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I've got three going this year so looking forward to a good time. 

And please please let the kids have a hunt. You can go scout in the middle of the day.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

I have 2 boys, and for 1 it will be his 1st. The other will be his 3rd. My friend has his son for his 1st and a nephew he has mentored the last several years. He loves hunting, his parents just dont get him out so my friend takes him out. So we will have 4 youth in our boat at farmington this year. Cant wait. Should be fun. I just hope that people can respect space and working birds. Last year we had a group of 5 geese come to us and work right in, feet down, banking in hard form the right when they were about 20 yards from us, guys behind us started shooting over our heads at the birds coming in to our decoys. Frustrating!!! Use this as a time to teach ETHICAL SHOTS to your kids.


----------

